# red spots around my pup's genitals...mange?...



## Dalton's mom (Apr 5, 2008)

You can use Revolution to treat & prevent sarcoptic mange(scabies). Revolution is a prescription flea/heartwrom/mange (not for demodex)/earmite preventative. Could it be an allergy instead of mange? Mange is diagnosed by a skin scraping viewed under a microscope. There was a dog in my obedience class that had a rash in the groin area. He had recently switched food & was having a reaction to soy in the new food. 

Not to scare you, but scabies can be passed to humans. Although I do not think your dog has that. GL. If it were me I would just do what your vet said & watch it.


----------



## Abbydabbydo (Jan 31, 2007)

It sure could be a lot of different things. I think I would want the vet to look at it to diagnose.


----------



## DelmarvaGold (Mar 7, 2006)

Sounds to me like puppy acne (very common) and I would let the puppy's immune system take care of it.


----------



## paula bedard (Feb 5, 2008)

Sounds like puppy acne to me too.


----------



## crnp2001 (Feb 18, 2007)

*Does it look like this?*

When Honey was a little puppy, she had red dots all around her lower belly and 'hoo-haa.' Then she had two bumps like this:










They went away on their own after a few weeks...before that, it looked like red pimply stuff.

Can you attach a picture?

~Kim~


----------



## GoldenSmile (Apr 10, 2008)

My mother's dog had a nasty rash, it looked like a sunburn but with big acne-like bumps on his tummy and she took him to the vet-- they eventually figured out that the poor thing was allergic to beef. Be careful with research diagnosing-- it can freak you out and/or make you overreact (I was totally guilty of that until my husband called me on it!).  If you have any questions, it's best to consult a vet!


----------



## jaireen (Feb 25, 2008)

hello crnp2001!!...yes it looked exactly like that and somewhat pinkish...this is the first time i heard about puppy acne...i was actually getting nuts and could hardly sleep thinking about my pup having a mange...but i plan to call her vet today to come check her out...if its mange or anything else, its better to have it checked and do some preventive measures before it get worst...thanks everyone for the reply...hope it wont get worse....:no::crossfing


----------



## Jackson'sMom (Oct 13, 2007)

That isn't a typical place for mange to show up, so I'd bet it's something else. I had a small dog with mange many years ago, and there were no rashes. Just hair loss and irritated-looking skin. It was mostly on her face and around her eyes. The only way to know for sure is to have the vet do a skin scraping.


----------



## AmbersDad (Dec 25, 2007)

As maybe a few of you know from my previous thread on thi very issue, my 10 month old girl is going through the exact same issue but it's much more severe. She's had it since she was 2 months old now. After visiting four vets, going through 2 antibiotic trails, using 4 months of nimax steriodal cream, using vagisil wipes to clean, wiping and drying her after every urination, a two week trail on hormone therapy, changing our cleaning of the wood floors, using a cleanser for rashes and hot spots(with sulfur in it), putting a light coat of vaseline on her around her genitals to rpevent the urine from coming in contact with her skin, trimming her hair in that area down to a min, changing her food to an ultra premium food, giving her only purified water to drink so there is no chlorine in her water I THINK I finally go this problem taken care of. It seems she has an allegic reaction to the acidic content of her urine. After posting here for a few days I spoke to pointgold who recommended cranberry (juice)supplements. At this point I tried everything else and am at a major loss now so I gave it a shot, and it seems to really be helping. I still do all the abov ementioned things but this actually seems to be clearing it up after a week of giving her the supplements. I checked with the vet and they cleared it for her as even her food as cranberry and blueberry in it. Maybe it'll help you as well, as it's worth a shot. BTW Is your pups urine burning your lawn at all? I found her urine is extremely strong and instantly burns the grass where she urinates. I'll give a link to the photo I posted in my last thread on this issue so you get an idea how bad it can get.
Phil & Amber
here's the link to the thread and photo: http://www.goldenretrieverforum.com/showthread.php?t=30969


----------



## Ardeagold (Feb 26, 2007)

Looks like puppy acne to me.....but could be something else. So have it checked out.


----------



## jaireen (Feb 25, 2008)

hello everyone...the lump or "pimple" is getting smaller....hope it will disappear soon..thanks for all the responses....its greatly appreciated...


----------

